# Woodlice.



## White Chocolate (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been recommended by the guy working at the reptile shop to buy some woodlice to live in my mourning gecko vivarium.
Are these the same as the grey ones out the garden? If not are they are a special type and where would I get them from ?


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have had great success with the ones from the garden, get 10-15 keep them in a "quarantine" setup for a few weeks then put them in. Also, you can buy lots of different types from: Dartfrog - Livefoods 
You can also get springtails from there which will work side by side with the woodlice, they will breed in the setup and eat all of the poo and mould etc.


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

What can you add to viv to control the wood lice? Mine just keep breeding......help!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I will buy some woodlice off you !


----------



## matchett808 (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah - if you're willing to sell some I'll buy - even just 10 to 15...


----------

